

Steve Jobs, Mark Zuckerberg and Serpico - ehwizard
http://calacanis.com/2010/06/04/steve-jobs-mark-zuckerberg-and-serpico/

======
sajid
What's with all these random people posting open letters to Mark Zuckerberg?
Delusions of grandeur seem to be running rampant...

